# Auto Train extreme rate hike



## debjac (Dec 21, 2015)

Wanted to book our November trip as soon as rates available. The rates have increased approx 35%. I thought it was a mistake. We have roomette and car for a total of $646 back from Florida in April 2016. We paid approx $585 for same Nov 2015. The cost for Nov 2016 same accommodations is showing $890. I checked every day and it seems this price is standard starting with mid September. The cost for coach seats and car is now $646. I sent an email asking if there was some sort of mistake as the demand on first available day to purchase should be at the lowest and just got a standard reply that did not address my issue. I have checked various dates Nov 5-12 every day and always the same. Can anyone offer advice as to whether prices might drop?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 21, 2015)

They have not been offering the lowest price at first availability on Amtrak trains for several years now. Keep checking throughout the year. Or maybe even book now and if you find the price has dropped call and have them MODIFY your reservation with the lower price (I'm assuming they'll do this with the auto train as they do with the other trains).


----------



## benale (Dec 21, 2015)

I have taken every long distance Amtrak train with the exception of the Auto Train. I know it is supply and demand and obviously people will pay to have their car on the train,but it is quite expensive. If someone is going from New York to Fort Lauderdale, you have to drive to Lorton,Va. Using the Turnpike and 95 the tolls are quite high and driving South of DC is no picnic. Once you get to Sanford it's another four hours to Fort Lauderdale and if you travel coach you are pretty tired at the start of the drive.

I suppose if you are in Florida for a month or so, it might be worth it if you have the money. The drive is not that bad. If there are two of you, it's a lot cheaper to drive, maybe one or two nights at a motel. Days Inn,Super 8 and most of the Wyndham hotels are $50 or less with a Senior discount and there are great food bargains like Golden Corral. $8 for an all you can eat buffet that includes drinks and dessert that is quite good. I drive from Pennsylvania taking different routes and do not mind the drive.

It just seems like an awful lot of money for essentially an overnight trip with your car,but many people do it and as long as the route remains busy, Amtrak will charge as much as they can.

I

ve


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2015)

The math can vary wildly, depending on the great number of variables involved.


----------



## RichieRichSr (Dec 30, 2015)

I spend 2 weeks per month in Orlando year'round, so am on the AutoTrain twice-a-month (for 2 years now). Price depends on a myriad of variables: day, direction, month. I use Reward Miles for the more expensive side of the trip. Paid $300 down, $1,000 back (free with Miles) for the same room. If I had to DRIVE on 95 to FL - I'd just stay home. And flying = take only what's in your pockets, and half THAT is confiscated! LOL


----------



## chakk (Dec 31, 2015)

AutoTrain is extremely popular southbound in the autumn and northbound in the spring. So it looks like Amtrak is following Jay Gould's advice to charge what the market will bear.

If you want lower rates, just go NORTH in November and SOUTH in April.


----------

